# Outbackers Invade Luray!!



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Let me be the first to say the second luray rally was better than the first. We had a lot more people and got to put faces with names. It was also great to see old faces. Hoot Bob Jr stayed wet as usual but he had a lot of company as well. Sat night meet and eat was reeeeeal good, and talk of next year has already started. If you are anywhere close to Va. Stay tuned and don't miss #3!

PS everybody brings a smile when entering a campground, but only Highlander can raise a cheer when he leaves







Ask about the band-aid.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes Todd it was great to meet new friends and well as seeing old friends again
Let Todd #3 will be in the works soon

By the way Tood are you talking about this









Don


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Great fun was had by my whole family. Hopefully next time we won't be so tired and able to stay up later. Thanks to all for making us welcome and it was great to meet all.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I hope everyone else had as much fun as we did!! It was great meeting everyone


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We had a great time. It was so nice to talk to everyone. Sorry we missed the pot luck but we will not miss next years. Thanks again for everything ....

David, Wanda & Samantha


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hootbob, you are a bad boy. Shouldn't we start a "What happens at the rally stays at the rally policy"? Nah!!!! It's much more fun to see that picture







Had a blast. Thanks everyone. What an amazing group of people.
Don and Darlene


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I didn't see anything!!!!!!!

We had a great time, even with the moving trailer!!!! Nothing better than hanging out with friends, having a few drinks, and some great food. We are ready to go again!!!

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad you all had a great time & arrived home safely. Did you get much rain down there? OK..... what happened with Tim (Highlander?) Inquiry minds









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Glad you all had a great time & arrived home safely. Did you get much rain down there? OK..... what happened with Tim (Highlander?) Inquiry minds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tattle. Highlander must give his own explanation/confession. They say confession is good for the soul.

Gary, I forgot with all the pictures of Tim's misfortune about your trailer rolling off it's foundation. Too bad we didn't have pictures of that! Hey folks, ask Gary why his new handle should be Superman!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tami we figured out theat Tim rubbed against a tree at lake in the woods and bent up the gutter above the back door

Don


----------



## Cherokee (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for welcoming Cassie and I, we had a blast and are looking forward to Elkins and many more.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Tami we figured out theat Tim rubbed against a tree at lake in the woods and bent up the gutter above the back door
> 
> Don
> [snapback]125140[/snapback]​


Darlene









Don, I just checked out your gallery Love the new gutter & band-aid








How about that red-neck camper OH MY









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Rally Photo Group Shot










Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

makes me sorry I missed it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Katrina said:


> makes mr sorry I missed it.
> [snapback]125154[/snapback]​


Me Too Jim


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like you fellow Outbackers had a fantastic time















Now, we'll just wait for the interesting "stories" to leak out









Congrats on yet another successful Outbackers Rally!!!


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

We had a good time. We met a lot of very nice people; we only wish we were located closer to the group so we would have been able to interact with more Outbackers.

We did not hit any rain on the way home, but did get stuck in a 8 mile back up on I-70 that took us 1 Â½ hours to get through.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like another great Outbackers Rally in the books!
It never ceases to amaze me what a universally around great group of people this is! sunny

Glad to hear you all had such a great time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

lilunsure said:


> We had a good time. We met a lot of very nice people; we only wish we were located closer to the group so we would have been able to interact with more Outbackers.
> 
> We did not hit any rain on the way home, but did get stuck in a 8 mile back up on I-70 that took us 1 Â½ hours to get through.
> [snapback]125340[/snapback]​


Gotta love Ball Bearings all over the road. We were lucky, it was only about 4 miles long when we hit it and it took about 35 minutes......... Believe it or not the driver was flown to Shock Trauma with no major injuries....It was bad.....

WE had a great time and always look forward to hanging out......

I am going to fabricate a new roof for the door....

And maybe some "feelers".................

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > makes mr sorry I missed it.
> ...


I was sorry I missed it even before I didn't/couldn't go! Sounds like ya'll had a great time! Sure hope to see you at Twin Mtn and/or Otter Creek this Fall!!!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks like everyone had a blast.

Can't wait for the Niagara Rally now even more!

Wayne


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> lilunsure said:
> 
> 
> > We had a good time.Â We met a lot of very nice people; we only wish we were located closer to the group so we would have been able to interact with more Outbackers.Â
> ...


Tim,

You don't need feelers...

You just need to stop listening to the little old man in the golf cart!!! shy









Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Highlander96 said:
> 
> 
> > lilunsure said:
> ...


Just remember.................What comes around.........Goes around..............

Happy Outbacking!!!

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Good to here you made it home OK Tim. I was a little worried with the combination of the weather, and your installing the new brake controller while drinking Saturday night


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> Good to here you made it home OK Tim. I was a little worried with the combination of the weather, and your installing the new brake controller while drinking Saturday night
> [snapback]125515[/snapback]​


But Doug we were drinking Birch Beer most of the night
Tim loves Birch Beer that's why we got it. Had to make him smile

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > Good to here you made it home OK Tim. I was a little worried with the combination of the weather, and your installing the new brake controller while drinking Saturday night
> ...


I stopped drinking right at Dinner. Birch Beer the rest of the night!!!!! I love that stuff!!!!!

The Prodigy was flawless!

Thanks again, Doug!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Gotta love Ball Bearings all over the road. We were lucky, it was only about 4 miles long when we hit it and it took about 35 minutes......... Believe it or not the driver was flown to Shock Trauma with no major injuries....It was bad.....

Tim,
What was this all about? I must have missed something. Oh, and thanks for letting us in when we needed to merge in Front Royal.
Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Gotta love Ball Bearings all over the road. We were lucky, it was only about 4 miles long when we hit it and it took about 35 minutes......... Believe it or not the driver was flown to Shock Trauma with no major injuries....It was bad.....
> 
> Tim,
> What was this all about? I must have missed something. Oh, and thanks for letting us in when we needed to merge in Front Royal.
> ...


Darlene,

That accident was up in Frederick on I-70. Tractor Trailer did a quick evasive move to miss a tire.........Flipped his tractor and 53' trailer of ball bearings. Guess he was driving too FAST in the rain.......Maryland State Police are going to cite him. I hope they charge him for his Helicopter ride as well.........









I was wondering if you knew I was behind you!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, I barely got a view of the truck and knew that must be you. I'm glad you guys were all okay. The rains have been a mess. I was wondering how you guys and Bob made out getting into work with all the flooding and stuff they had up there today. I unrolled my wet rugs today and washed them all out. It didn't do any good to hang them up to dry since it rained so far 3 times here today. I've got to get them dry by Sat since we are off again on Sunday









I've been trying to take up for you on the posts buddy, but to no avail. I am afraid of the bad karma! I had enough bad stuff last week to last a lifetime, but all of the laughs this weekend more than made up for it. Thanks again.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Yeah, I barely got a view of the truck and knew that must be you. I'm glad you guys were all okay. The rains have been a mess. I was wondering how you guys and Bob made out getting into work with all the flooding and stuff they had up there today. I unrolled my wet rugs today and washed them all out. It didn't do any good to hang them up to dry since it rained so far 3 times here today. I've got to get them dry by Sat since we are off again on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ribbing I got this weekend is nothing!!!!!

Thanks for taking up for me!!!!

Tim


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We had a great time also. Sorry that I brought the rain. I'm hoping that I won't be the last to arrive in NF. We are getting one of those tents!!!

Our ride to Gettysburg was okay. Got set up and it rained again. Rain most of the time. Didn't get to DC. Did get to Lancaster on Tues and Wed am we decided to go back to NY early. Checked out got money back which I didn't expect. Got to Lewisburg and the truck broke down right infront of the Chevy dealer on 15. Got it looked at and they had to order the part. Selonoid (sp?) in the transmission. Spent the nite in the motel across the street. We got back on the road around 3pm on thurs. We are back home thank god!!! Tons of laundry and mail and also 10 pages of Outback stuff. I guess if it wasn't for you all, I think that I would give up campin'.

Have a great 4th. (we are staying home!!!!
Sharon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We were glad to see you again at Luray
Sorry to hear about your truck breaking down
Glad you got home safely

Don


----------

